

The Procrastinator's Clock - eru
http://davidseah.com/blog/a-chindogu-clock-for-procrastinators/

======
randomwalker
This is a serious problem for me; while I have overcome the larger problem of
procrastination in terms of putting off important tasks, I'm always 5-10
minutes late.

I actually thought of the exact solution as in the article when I was a kid,
but I didn't know how to hack a physical clock to do it. And doing it on the
computer is not very useful when there is a big-ass wall clock giving you the
correct time with a (constant, known) error.

I think the killer app for this is to put it on a Chumby. Anyone up for it?
When I get my own chumby, this is probably the first app I'll write. (Assuming
it isn't already written.)

------
jsmcgd
First of all creating this clock was in all likelihood a major act of
procrastination. Publicizing the clock: more procrastination. Me reading the
article: more procrastination. You reading my post: more procrastination.

Where does it end?

~~~
eru
Perhaps using the clock ends procrastination. If you are lucky, that is.

------
niels_olson
I have a much simpler method of getting to the exact same end result of fear,
uncertainty, and doubt.

Nickle: the best allergy I ever got. Can't wear my beautiful $3000 stainless
steel watch anymore. So I just stopped wearing a watch. Presto, on time all
the time. Why? Because I learned very quickly to build in a little extra fudge
time wherever I go. I can't time it to the second, because I don't know, and
I, for damn sure, know that.

Now, if that only worked for 6 month research projects.

~~~
eru
Ah friend of mine said, he needed the Procrastinator's clock as a calendar
with 15 days instead of minutes ahead.

By the way, I never wore a watch. It's always funny when you ask people for
the time, and they tell you "It's quarter past", but do not tell you the hour
and that's what you are interested in. They just assume you know.

------
randallsquared
Wow. This seems useful, if it's the only clock you have (and, of course, if
you have this problem). Unfortunately, we're all surrounded by clocks. Or
maybe just I am. I can see three (including the upper-right OS X clock) from
where I sit, and every cellphone has a clock, too.

------
jwilliams
I wonder what the correlation between procrastination and punctuality is? This
works if you're a procrastinator and punctual....

------
jwilliams
This never works in the long run - The problem is that you know it's 15
minutes out and you adjust.

~~~
randomwalker
Please go read the article. That's exactly the problem that the clock solves.

~~~
jwilliams
Oh - right you are... Funnily enough, that didn't leap out at me when I
skimmed it.

------
helveticaman
My brain does not have enough sugar left to really back up what I'm going to
say, but here goes:

Y'all have ADD. The only thing that's going to fix your problems is Ritalin.

Just saying.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_attention-
deficit_disorde...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_attention-
deficit_disorder)

------
known
You are a product of your environment. --Clement Stone

